# parking sensors



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi to everybody

I have just fitted the Nissan RPS parking sensors to my 04 dci SVE and am wondering if the blue cablle that is in the multi plug with the Red power lead and the Black ground/earth lead has to cut or left as a loop as it comes .
The reason i ask is i am having some trouble getting them to work properly and am assuming that the blue lead being in a loop could be fooling it into thinking that a reversing camera is fitted.
Any help would be very welcome


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I bought a Nissan parking sensor kit but they came without any instructions so you may be better informed than me.  

I'm still chasing the supplier for them. Are yours branded as Nissan? Mine came in a Nissan box with a Nissan leaflet about what the beeps mean but don't have the Nissan brand on the actual parts.


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

The main control unit has the Nissan brand on it as did the box that it came in as well as the Nissan part # Ke511-99900. All paperwork was also genuine Nissan but i am still not sure about the looped blue cable needing to be cut or not. 
The sensors do not appear to detect every thing and when they do there is no change in rate of beeps no matter how close to the object the vehicle is.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Can't you snip the wire and re-join it with one of those blue connector thingies if it doesn't help? I notice the four sensors I've got are numbered 1 to 4. Does that mean they have to be positioned in any particular order?


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

I have just cut the Blue wire before i read your reply and all seems to be working fine.If you dont have the instructions i maybe able to e-mail u a copy of mine if that would help but to be honest with only 2 wires to connect it's fairly straight forward.
The Red wire is connected to the Yellow/Green wire that feeds the reverse light and the Black is the earth.The rest of the instructions are all about positioning all the components i.e sensors /control unit/wiring loom and how to remove the rear bumper.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

longleaf said:


> I have just cut the Blue wire before i read your reply and all seems to be working fine.If you dont have the instructions i maybe able to e-mail u a copy of mine if that would help but to be honest with only 2 wires to connect it's fairly straight forward.
> The Red wire is connected to the Yellow/Green wire that feeds the reverse light and the Black is the earth.The rest of the instructions are all about positioning all the components i.e sensors /control unit/wiring loom and how to remove the rear bumper.


Well done! Yes please, a copy of the instructions would be great. At least I'll know what I'm supposed to know and was wondering about the bumper. I'll PM.

I notice on mine that one blue wire comes out of the plug and into the loom but two seem to come out the other end (taped back so may be joined). Clever stuff.


----------

